# Siser Colorprint II



## Ezekiel33Graphic (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Gang,
been quite a few months since I've made a post.
I have a friend who bought a versacamm 300 cutter/plotter to do banners & decals. He told me that he can do t-shirt transfers for me & he just purchased a roll of Siser Colorprint II that he can print on with the solvent inks & he will recieve it on Monday. I have several questions for you pros in this area. How well does this vinyl print a full color design? Can you use it on light & dark shirts? What is the overall quality & durability? How do they compare to plastisol transfers? How does it feel on the shirt? Is there another vinyl transfer that prints full colored images that is better quality that will work on both light & dark shirts? I think that those are my main concerns.
Thanks in advance!
Yehudah


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

weekends sometimes its hard to get an answer right away..
But i will say.. I have used the colorprint.. and like it.
I will say I prefer the opaque from imprintables warehouse much more.
and for whites the clear from imprintables.. is fantastic..


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Sue always beats me to these posts! I have used colorprint and solutions material and like both of them. My number one choice is the solutions for both light and dark garments. Siser is closer to opaque solutions than colorprint as it is thinner and has a decent feel to it. Side by side I would go with opaque solutions for dark garments and clear solutions for light garments as the colors seem to stay better and the material has a better hand to it. Siser does not make a clear product that I am aware of so you would use their opaque like material for both applications. Hope this helps!


----------

